# Grand Canyon Raft Frame Suggestions???



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

If you want to go custom I know Ron @ RiverboatWorks in Salida can make you exactly want you want. He made a fishing frame for me, but I can tell his heart is in white water!

SH


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Will, that NRS 18' is a great boat. You might want to look at the Sotars. They have a great sale page, and make a great product at a great price. As Far as a frame. You should look at PRO out of Flagstaff. They will hook you up with absolutely everything you need for a Grand trip. You can also rent a sotar from them to try it out. They have been in the frame business forever, and actually pioneered aluminum frames. 

Professional River Outfitters Inc.
Sotar Home


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

i know of several on the board that build frames, myself included. IMO, and for the money, I would buy NRS stock, and a mess of low pro's, and start laying it out. you could easily have a 5 bay frame, or six depending on your set up. Low pro's are easy to work with, and pretty darn solid. if you don't have a chop saw, you can even buy a junker at a pawn shop. with some basic measurments you could have a frame put together in a few hours., for a heck of a lot cheaper than buying a fabricated frame.

ex:

I built a frame for a guy with a avon pro, it was pretty trick, double rail, 6061 t-6 rails, 6061-t-6 d-plate, 1/4 inch, 5 bay, powdercoat, and it was 1900.00, just to give you an idea.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*In Denver*

Down River Equipment and AAA inflatables are to shops that can do it all. 
Expensive but good quality.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

AAA is not actually more expensive than say an NRS frame plus they can customize it for you. I'd say give them a call or stop by and talk to them - cool folks and really informative.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd at least check out PRO outfitters in Flagstaff. I've seen a few of their frames and have been super impressed. I think it's what OARS runs on most of thier boats and I have yet to see a frame as impressively built. PRO: Grand Canyon Rafting


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

*big frames*

I copied their 'major baggage' design for my frame on my 17' I can haul a LOT easily. Dunno about prices, etc. But another option, for sure.


BigEddy.com The River Source


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

I love my Down River. They set me up with a great frame for my sister who is in a wheelchair. Bunch of great folks. Very nice frames and great things to make it just what you want and need


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I recommend you check out pro or Canyon REO for rigging setup. The standard setup is, sit on cooler, cockpit with 3 20mm ammo cans on each side (sitting on hanging metal cockpit floor), front bay for dry box or drop bag. Then a trailer frame in front, which is just another small frame to make a 2nd front bay. Decking over the side tubes. Beaver board slung in the stern for holding gear. I had drop bags in both those front bays, with hinged hatches over the top. You can also use a table, but then at camp you lose your bay cover. If you want to sleep on your boat (which I recommend cuz then you don't have to haul as much crap up and down, and you aren't IN and ON the sand) you don't want that platform to go away with the table. One in our group also had some platforms that covered the cockpit, so they had a HUGE flat area on top.

Some people put the trailer frame in the back, but I don't see how you'd balance your load that way, and you'd end up sitting too far forward for my comfort.

have fun!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

i second the NRS frame idea. I have a NRS cat frame and a DRE frame. Both are supposed to be adjustable. Something i think you would want. THe NRS low rpos are very easy to adjust...the DRE is a pain in the ass to slide fittings. You need a sledgehammer to move the DRE allen set screws and the lock pins (at least my frame). 

I love the adjsutability of my NRS. I take out compartemnts extremely quick and can add seat crossbars, rowers footbars and lighten the frame in 10 minutes. I can also switch between cat frame or raft frame by removing yoke pieces.

Just my opinion...


----------



## slowgan (Jun 12, 2007)

We geared up for a Grand trip last year. Here are a couple thoughts:

I'll second AAA in Denver. Their price was very reasonable, and we knew what we wanted (double rail, 4 bay). Mark fit the cockpit and oars for us in the shop. I've tweaked the cockpit by less than 1/2 inch since, and it's the most comfortable boat I've rowed.

You might want to think about the 18 footer a little bit. They're great for the big desert rivers, but don't work for much else. I'd be tempted to rent a set up from PRO or REO if I really needed an 18' for the Canyon, and buy a 14 or 16 foot raft. We bought a 16 footer. Plenty big for the 21 days in the Canyon, shorter trips as kayak support, and still squeezes down the Ark or Poudre at higher water.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

I'll second the idea of a 16' not an 18'. Unless you are on the Grand or Cat, there is nowhere else to row an 18' rig. I have an NRS frame. It is very adjustable, which is good, because I am alway fiddling with it trying to make it right. If you are going to splurge on the setup to end all setups, skip the NRS and have someone build you one right.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I forgot to mention the two front bays were set up wide enough so rocket boxes (20mm) would fit in there. 18' boats seemed to take 6-8 wide.


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

check out the nrs gear swap... a couple big boats on the "rafts for sale" category with full-on decked out frames. One's in Wyoming...

NRS Gear Swap

FWIW, I have a custom built frame from American Whitewater products in White City, OR. sweet, light, aluminum, blue powder-coated, two big dry boxes, one 120-qt cooler bay. Fits reeeal nice in my 16' Vanny. big $$$, but if yer goin "all-out"...???


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I too would recommend a 16' over the 18' boat. The 16'er will be more usable after the trip and will be easier to maneuver through the rapids.

As far as frames go........I would incorporate into the design, some sort of decking over the side tubes, be it aluminum diamond plate, plastic or wood. We have two gear frames in our collection that have this feature. One is aluminum plate welded on top and the other has wood boards set in level with the tube frame. The wood boards have the advantage of being cooler to step on in bare feet. This type of design gives stability of getting on and off the boat and makes it easy for loading and stowing gear. Just a thought.

Another good feature to shoot for is rounded or 45 degree angled corners on the outside of the frame. If the outside corners are squared off and you slip while pushing off from shore or what have you.........it will hurt really bad. 

So......rounded outside corners and decking on the side rails are my recommendations to look for. I hate climbing on and off a raft by stepping on the frame tubing. Decking is the only way to go..... IMHO.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

I would also recommend the 16' make sure it has the 22" tubes so your ammo cans will sit easily below your deck, yet still a reasonable size for Westwater Deso etc... As for the frame Ron and Will at Riverboat Works here in Salida made mine and it is SICK. Room for two to sleep comfortable on the deck, Hammock attachment and Megamid supports in case it rains... yeah pretty much a 5 star hotel on water. 

P.T.

P.S. If your getting a boat just for Grand Trips 18 ft rules. the space is unbeatable.


----------



## king kong kev (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a NRS compact outfitter frame and wanted to install decking for ammo cans, walking, etc. I was thinking of running a 4-6 inch deck for the length (except the rowing bay). I would prefer to use alumimum diamond plate as my frame has to be stored outside for long periods. I don't have access to a welder, but thought I could secure it using NRS frame U-bolts. I know marine plywood is probably easier to work with, but was curious if anybody had experience working with aluminum diamond plate or adding a deck to their frame? 

Also relevent to this post, we ran 18-foot Sotars rented from PRO this spring. Tons of space and no flips or ejections. When I got back on the river with my 14-footer, it felt like a sports car.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

the threads and nuts will be exposed on your walking surface if you use NRS U-bolts. DO NOT DO THIS. get a piece of d-plate cut at a fab shop that will meet your needs. take it home, put in place and tape in position. lay out holes about every foot on each side, drill with 1/4 bit, and use solid rivits

OB~


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Awoody said:


> I'd at least check out PRO outfitters in Flagstaff. I've seen a few of their frames and have been super impressed. I think it's what OARS runs on most of thier boats and I have yet to see a frame as impressively built. PRO: Grand Canyon Rafting


Pretty sure it was a Pro frame that broke on us on our GC trip. Right under the oar the aluminum just broke. What does that say? Maybe just weak aluminum.

That was after our guy ran the hole in Crystal. It wasn't a huge hit either at that flow. Big, but not like the ledge hole in Lava. 

I like steel. Get a Maravia and run a nice steel frame. But that you were asking about rafts but.....


----------

